# [2008] Smuggling alcohol on cruise ship



## markel

I know this topic has been beat to death in the past, but I'd like an update from any recent cruisers if they had any trouble doing it.  Friends just returned yesterday from a week-long Norweigan Cruise Line cruise. They had a few bottles of rum in suitcase.  They said the had a note in their mailslot that they had to claim their luggage.  Needless to say, when they went to claim they had the rum taken and returned at departure.  They also saw a few people try to get it onboard at port and was taken as it went through the scanner.  I've had no problems in three previous cruises (Princess and Carnival) of either taking it in my suitcase or at any port getting it back on through the carry on bag  Most recent cruise for me was October 2007.  Have things changed recently?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Talent312

markel said:


> I know this topic has been beat to death in the past, but I'd like an update from any recent cruisers if they had any trouble doing it.  Friends just returned yesterday from a week-long Norweigan Cruise Line cruise. They had a few bottles of rum in suitcase.... They had the rum taken and returned at departure.  They also saw a few people try to get it onboard at port and was taken as it went through the scanner.



Cruising luggage is getting a lot of scrutiny these days, even to the point of bags being scanned on return from ports of call.  I've wondered if sniffer-dogs can tell the difference between Cuban cigars and legal-tobacco.

However, with certain accessories, one can sneak alcohol on board (or anyplace).  Just don't use bottles. Check out "Binocular Flasks" (up to 16oz. of booze).  Description:  http://www.bewild.com/bindoubflas.html

Other alternatives:
"Beer Belly" for men (80oz). See: http://www.bewild.com/beerbelly.html
"Wine Rack" for women (25oz) See: http://www.bewild.com/wiragipebosm.html


----------



## itchyfeet

Do you think they'd suspect anything if I had ten binoculars in my bag?


----------



## lll1929

If its a clear liquid, use a water bottle.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*NCL Notorious*

for checking for smuggled liquor and calling those who have it in their checked bags to the "Naughty Room".  You can take wine aboard and pay a $15 corkage fee per bottle.

There is a device being sold online called RumRunners that supposedly is undetectable through the scanners.


----------



## jehb2

You guys need to talk to some college kids.  They are experts are smuggling large quantities of liquor into football games.  Here in Texas flasks inside of cowboy boots is always popular.


----------



## julle

With all the lawsuits for people falling off the ships while drunk and to make more $$, the cruise lines are strict and they will confiscate liquer and in many cases also wine.

Check www.cruisecritic.com


----------



## riverside

We just got back from Royal Caribbean.  I took several of those small plastic wine bottles packed in with my clothes.  No problem.  My husband and my cousin brought back some local beer in their backpacks at each port.  (just a couple of bottles) and no one said anything.  We didn't buy any liquor so can't speak to that.


----------



## legalls

I have brought alcohol an many cruises in my suitcase without any problem.

Rick


----------



## x3 skier

Like anything else, don't put anything in your luggage that you are not prepared to lose, including booze, wine or beer. The only difference is that with checked luggage, you never see them take stuff out while on the ship, you may get to actually witness the removal.  

Cheers


----------



## Mimi39

We are taking an Alaska cruise next month and an informational packet from Princess said that it is ok to bring a bottle of wine or champagne.


----------



## Talent312

Mimi39 said:


> We are taking an Alaska cruise next month and an informational packet from Princess said that it is ok to bring a bottle of wine or champagne.



Princess is a class-act, but I'd double-check to make sure there's no asterick leading to fine print about a fee for storage or some such.


----------



## Passepartout

I think it's a quantity thing. A bottle in your carry-on or backpack as you board isn't going to raise any eyebrows. A suitcase or cooler full, well, probably more scrutiny. But heck that's 2 when you board and a couple more at each port. Sounds like party time!

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo

*If They Catch You . . .*

. . . they make you _Walk The Plank_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Twinkstarr

AwayWeGo said:


> . . . they make you _Walk The Plank_.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Okay Matey!


----------



## kathyj0205

One bottle of wine isn't enough. The last cruise we went on, each couple brought 6 bottles.  We finished them all before the cruise was over.  I was so proud.

Kathy


----------



## riverside

Holland America also lets you bring wine on board.  I'm sure there's a fee if you want it served in the dining room but we were allowed to take it up on deck.  We had many a pleasant evening drinking our glasses of wine!


----------



## MusicMan

From what I can tell, NCL is much more diligent about smuggled booze than other lines. I've taken alcohol onboard Carnvial and HAL (in my checked luggage) with no problem, but I'm consistently reading about people being called out on NCL.  I suspect smaller quantities packed with shaving supplies/makeup etc. would make it through the scan better than bottle shapes/sizes that are easily identified via a scanner.


----------



## markel

I hope it's just that NCL is stricter than others.  As I said before, NEVER any problems with Princess & Carnival.  I, of course always put it in mouthwash bottles.  They don't seal real well, so I tape around seal and put in ziplock bags.  Some liquid "escaped" the tape job but didn't get past the plastic bag.  Within minutes of getting luggage and unpacking, a passanger directly across the hall pulled his rum bottles (plural !!) out of the suitcase.  Didn't try to conceal at all, and no problems.  He told me he's done this many times before.  I'm gonna tell my buddy to try another cruise line next time, save lots more $$$ for the bar tab, or quit drinking. He's also a gambler.  This was a Bermuda cruise and the casino was shut down for 3 days !!!  I don't think in the end he cared about that, because it was open the rest of the time as he had plenty of time to make a donation.

Mark


----------



## silvib

I'm going to Cozumel with Carnival in January and looked up on their website that you're allowed to take 1 bottle on board and then pay corkage if you use it in the restaurant.
Maybe I could sneak in some little "single use" bottles too?
Pity they don't operate like the all inclusive hotels and have the drinks included too.  People fall off balconies in hotels in the same way they can fall overboard.


----------



## Linda74

NCL is tougher than other lines.  Princess lets you bring wine aboard.  We did a Mediterranean cruise on Royal Caribbean this past spring and they never said a word when we brought wine back from our port stops....We met people who had some Pirate Flask things to bring hard liquor aboard.  They said they worked great....


----------



## Patri

And I thought all TUGGERS took the high moral road.


----------



## Talent312

MusicMan (Formerly JP) said:


> From what I can tell, NCL is much more diligent about smuggled booze than other lines. I've taken alcohol onboard Carnvial and HAL (in my checked luggage) with no problem, but I'm consistently reading about people being called out on NCL.  I suspect smaller quantities packed with shaving supplies/makeup etc. would make it through the scan better than bottle shapes/sizes that are easily identified via a scanner.



What about smuggler's walking sticks or canes?
These are hollowed out "walking aids" with glass or plastic inserts. 
http://www.fashionablecanes.com/flask-canes.html


----------



## Steamboat Bill

24 posts and nobody mentioned that there is a typo in the thread title and poor grammar...perhaps they were inebriated.

Smuggling alcohal on cruise ship

It should read "Smuggling alcohol on a cruise ship"


----------



## philemer

Steamboat Bill said:


> 24 posts and nobody mentioned that there is a typo in the thread title and poor grammar...perhaps they were inebriated.
> 
> Smuggling alcohal on cruise ship
> 
> It should read "Smuggling alcohol on a cruise ship"



What's your pint, I mean point, sir.


----------



## billymach4

I thought I remember on Royal Caribbean they sold duty free liquor on the ship?

Hell I remember buying a bottle of Barcardi from the factory in Cunuado across the bay in San Juan. I took that bottle on board and had me a good time.


----------



## markel

Steamboat Bill said:


> 24 posts and nobody mentioned that there is a typo in the thread title and poor grammar...perhaps they were inebriated.
> 
> Smuggling alcohal on cruise ship
> 
> It should read "Smuggling alcohol on a cruise ship"



As the OP, I tried to correct the spelling of ALCOHOL and since it was in the title, I couldn't. 

admin edit - please abide by the be courteous rule


----------



## Jaybee

When it comes to paying $8 a drink, plus tax, plus a 15% service charge, my high moral ground switches into self-defense mode.  Sorry... We feel we spend enough on wine at dinner, and after dinner drinks at the shows.



Patri said:


> And I thought all TUGGERS took the high moral road.


----------



## Jaybee

I think all of the cruise ships sell duty free liquor on board. You can buy it, and it will be delivered to your stateroom the night before debarkation. One time, on one ship, the clerk let me take my purchase with me.  I was SO excited! LOL!

We've never had a problem bringing alcohol back on board at a port stop, but it could happen at any time.  




billymach4 said:


> I thought I remember on Royal Caribbean they sold duty free liquor on the ship?
> 
> Hell I remember buying a bottle of Barcardi from the factory in Cunuado across the bay in San Juan. I took that bottle on board and had me a good time.


----------



## Jbart74

*Total Cruise Novice...*

Full disclosure, I have never cruised, except for the Scotia Prince to Nova Scotia from Maine which does not count.  But I was always under the impression that most cruises were AI, or All Inclusive, liquor, wine, beer food etc.  Have I always been wrong?  Is this not the norm?  Has it ever been?  Just curious.  Not planning any cruises anytime soon, but as a fan of the drink and the vacation I think I should know the deal.  Thanks for the replies!

JB


----------



## Kay H

I've cruised on no fewer than 6 different cruise lines and although the food and shows are all inclusive, the drinks, including non alcololic soft drinks are not.  They are high priced and if you don't keep tabs on how many drinks you have, you will be in for a big surprise when you get your bill at the end of the cruise.  There is also a tax on each drink purchased but I forget how  much it is.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Kay H said:


> I've cruised on no fewer than 6 different cruise lines and although the food and shows are all inclusive, the drinks, including non alcololic soft drinks are not.  They are high priced and if you don't keep tabs on how many drinks you have, you will be in for a big surprise when you get your bill at the end of the cruise.  There is also a tax on each drink purchased but I forget how  much it is.



The last day on a cruise ship is always fun, that's when they usually give you a copy of your on board charges. Lot's of muttering"I can't believe we drank that much!" :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout

A little off the mark of the OP, but the last couple of cruises we were on offered all-you-can-drink stickers on the ubiquitous charge card. They were a bit dear- seems like about $25-30 a day, but that covered wine with meals, cocktails, mimosa at breakfast, unlimited espresso drinks, etc. We are not especially big drinkers, and don't care to have much-if any- alcohol in the cabin, so they worked for us. We knew going in what the bar bill would be and there were no surprises at cruise settlement.

Jim Ricks


----------



## x3 skier

Passepartout said:


> A little off the mark of the OP, but the last couple of cruises we were on offered all-you-can-drink stickers on the ubiquitous charge card. They were a bit dear- seems like about $25-30 a day, but that covered wine with meals, cocktails, mimosa at breakfast, unlimited espresso drinks, etc. We are not especially big drinkers, and don't care to have much-if any- alcohol in the cabin, so they worked for us. We knew going in what the bar bill would be and there were no surprises at cruise settlement.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Which lines offered this?

Cheers


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Abstinence Is Easier Than Moderation (For Some Of Us).*




Passepartout said:


> A little off the mark of the OP, but the last couple of cruises we were on offered all-you-can-drink stickers on the ubiquitous charge card. They were a bit dear- seems like about $25-30 a day, but that covered wine with meals, cocktails, mimosa at breakfast, unlimited espresso drinks, etc.


Shux, if I were paying $30 a day for all I can drink, I would have to make a point of drinking at least $90 worth every day -- not a good idea in my case. 

Same goes for _All I Can Eat_ -- which means trying to invoke a measure of sanity any time we go with our grandson to his  favorite eating place. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout

x3 skier said:


> Which lines offered this?
> 
> Cheers



We were offered aycd on Carnival last Summer. Seems like it was about $130 for a 4 night cruise. We didn't bite that time, then on a Louis Lines Black Sea cruise we did last Fall, we did. Seems like about 130 Euros for an 8 nighter. If offered, I think we'd do this again. We probably imbibed more than we would have at home, but hey, it's vacation and we're not driving! 

Jim Ricks


----------



## talkamotta

That would be sad if they wouldnt let us bring wine from port stops. 

When we went on Holland America on an Aus/NZ cruise.  We would buy a bottle or two of wine from the area we were visiting.  It was fun talking to people about the wineries in thier country.  We met some very nice and informative people (People like talking about thier wines).  Before dinner or on a "at sea" day we would sit out on the balcony and share wine with our group.  We were passing wine from deck to deck and even people we didnt know got into the party. 

We still bought our share of drinks from the ship, but drinking wine or beer from the area we are visiting, has now become a tradition.  Now when I go to the Liquor Store at home, walking down the wine aisles is like a trip down memory lane.


----------



## isisdave

Alcohal?  Isn't that one of those Dam Drinks on Holland America?


----------



## clsmit

Red wine in Gatorade bottles. It's cheap red wine anyway, so one doesn't worry as much about how the Gatorade bottle will affect the taste. (This idea from a girlfriend who packed this for her 3 day Breast Cancer walk. She had the most popular tent every night!)


----------



## bizaro86

On a recent NCL cruise in the med, we were informed all alcohol had be surrendered coming in from each port for "Safety." It kind of annoyed me, because we made a point of buying a local wine in each place, and it would have been nice to drink it that evening, instead of the wine they had available. Oh well, it has been nice having the wine to go with our memories here at home...
Michael


----------



## Talent312

clsmit said:


> Red wine in Gatorade bottles. It's cheap red wine anyway, so one doesn't worry as much about how the Gatorade bottle will affect the taste. (This idea from a girlfriend who packed this for her 3 day Breast Cancer walk. She had the most popular tent every night!)



I like this.
How's about margaritas in the lemon/lime-Gatorade bottles?
As an extra precaution, reseal the caps with super glue.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Talent312 said:


> As an extra precaution, reseal the caps with super glue.



How to you intend to access this nectar to enjoy it on the rocks with a salt lined glass?


----------



## beejaybeeohio

bizaro86 said:


> On a recent NCL cruise in the med, we were informed all alcohol had be surrendered coming in from each port for "Safety." It kind of annoyed me, because we made a point of buying a local wine in each place, and it would have been nice to drink it that evening, instead of the wine they had available. Oh well, it has been nice having the wine to go with our memories here at home...
> Michael



We are thinking about an NCL Med cruise for next spring.  Michael, I thought as long as you pay the $15 corkage fee, you *can* bring wine aboard.  Does NCL have a different policy for Europe?  Secondly, how did you ship your wine home safely?


----------



## Ridewithme38

Bumping to admit that i'm planning on purchasing the Rumrunner things for a cruise in March '13

http://www.rumrunnerflasks.com/flasks.aspx


----------



## Passepartout

They seem like pretty expensive empty containers to me. My experience has been that each passenger can bring 2 bottles aboard at embarkation. They say wine, but honestly, with some 3,000 people, averaging more than one bag each trying to board within a 2-3 hour window, they aren't looking too closely.

The only bottles I've seen 'held for the night before disembarkation', have been carried in a separate liquor store bag. I had some like that, the cruise line guy said something, I did a quick u-turn around a corner, but the bottles in my carry-on backpack and walked aboard.

Don't flaunt it and you'll be fine.

I don't recommend mentioning 'smuggling booze' on Cruise Critic or Roll Calls. Many eyes are watching.

Jim


----------



## Beefnot

When I go on cruises, the alcohol goes in snapple bottles, the color generally matching the labeled snapple flavors.  Not a problem.  That and a flask? Boom, done.


----------



## jzsackst

I have used rum runner flasks many times for past cruises.  Never, ever a problem at all.  While they are somewhat expensive, they are also great for transporting alcohol when doing any type of travelling.  Much lighter than glass and virtually indestructable.  I love them.


----------



## hvsteve1

The definitive answer to this is, of course, on www.cruisecritic.com where the forums have much discussion, and information, on the subject. My personal experience is this:

I'm sailing in a few weeks on Holland America. Though it's my first time with them, they are clear that you can bring on all the wine, soft drinks and water you wish. NO hard liquor.  I have purchase a beverage card that saves a little money and will buy as many drinks as the card will cover.

My last three cruises were on Regent Seven Seas. Their three ships are all-inclusive. That means you can bring on all the booze you want because it saves them money as they charge you for NOTHING on board. Wine flows freely and there is an open bar throughout the ship. They even stock a bar with your choice of liquor in most cabins, greet you with a bottle of bubbly and stock a fridge with beer, soda, water or whatever else you desire. It's a more expensive cruise than most of the others, but you also get free air, hotel, shore tours and no tipping to anyone at any time.

Another upcoming cruise is on Crystal, which is going all inclusive this year, so more free booze.  These luxury lines seem expensive but, if you upgrade to a suite on a mass market line and pay for tips, drinks, soda, specialty restuarants, shore tours, airfare, etc, it's not that much more.


----------

